# Name for a dog



## shaula

Alright, this question may sound dumb or offensive which is none of my intentions. At the most is very OT 

I'm about to get a female dog and since I have another dog bearing an Arabic name (Habibi) I fancy the idea to give the girl a name in Hebrew.
I have browsed some of the messages and read that some regard Hebrew as a sacred language so I hope no one gets offended.

I have asked a friend who is studying this language but his vocabulary is limited.
I am looking for a word which has two syllables, preferably ending with a vowel and with a positive meaning (light, pearl, sea or whatever).
Some of the words I have picked have too harsh a sound which will be a hind in training my dog.

Thanks for your suggestions.
shaula


----------



## מנחם

Hi there,

Here are some nice translations for you:

Light: אור, Ohr
Pearl: פנינה, Peninah
Sea: ים, Yahm
My friend: ידידי, Yedidi

I personally like the last one 

Good luck deciding,

- מנחם


----------



## amikama

Hi Shaula!

I don't find your question dumb or offensive. In fact, many dogs in Israel have Hebrew names!  

If your male dog is called Habibi, why not call your female dog *Haviva*? This means "darling, beloved" in Hebrew, and even shares the same stem of Arabic Habibi! The only problem is that Haviva is three syllables... I hope it's not too long for your dog!


----------



## amikama

מנחם said:
			
		

> My friend: ידידי, Yedidi


It's for _male_ friend. For female friend it would be: ידידתי, _yedidati_. (Shaula have asked a name for a _female_ dog.)


----------



## מנחם

Haha well ידידתי definitely doesn't sound good for a dog's name anymore so good point 

Thanks 

- מנחם


----------



## shaula

Thanks everybody!

Actually I liked the sound of Yedidi and probably no one would notice the gender mixup  but I'd like to be as accurate as possible.

Haviva is also quite nice  Is it for a female? Because I know there's Habibi/Habibati.
I'd love to give my dogs a name holding all my love for them.

Ciao
shaula


----------



## amikama

shaula said:
			
		

> Haviva is also quite nice  Is it for a female?


Yes, it is  
You may also love *Ahuva* ("beloved", f.), which is stronger than Haviva. Or *Ahava* ("love", noun).


----------



## elroy

shaula said:
			
		

> Because I know there's Habibi/*Habibati*.


 
I don't know if this was a typo but the female is "habibti" (no "a").

"Habibati" is feminine plural, and "Habaybi" is masculine plural. 

Just for future reference.


----------



## shaula

elroy said:
			
		

> I don't know if this was a typo but the female is "habibti" (no "a").
> 
> "Habibati" is feminine plural, and "Habaybi" is masculine plural.
> 
> Just for future reference.


 That's not a typo. That's pure ignorance on my side 
I actually hear an A between the B and the T probably due to my Italian phonetic system. At least Habibi got his name right. Right?? 

Ciao
shaula


----------



## elroy

shaula said:
			
		

> That's not a typo. That's pure ignorance on my side
> I actually hear an A between the B and the T probably due to my Italian phonetic system. At least Habibi got his name right. Right??
> 
> Ciao
> shaula


 
He sure did. 

I just realized that "habibati" is the female version in standard Arabic. In colloquial Arabic, though, it's "habibti."


----------

